# Nox Sensor Pos. 2 codes (P22A0 & P229F)



## A0390 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey all! New member here, so if I'm not posting this in the right place, please let me know. I've looked through several threads on the site and haven't seen what I'm looking for, so I'm hoping I'm not repeating something that's already been asked. The other night I was driving home and got a check engine light. Made an appointment at the dealership for yesterday, and have been in a tailspin since. They quoted me "between $565 and $1,500" to fix, so obviously I'm running down what my options may be.

2014 Cruze Diesel, 79,500 miles, codes are P22A0 and P229F - they told me it was the Nox sensor position 2. Apparently it's possible to "strip" the sensor or something along those lines when changing it out. If it doesn't strip it's $565, if it does strip, it's between $1,200 and $1,500. I am located in the USA and the car is left hand drive.

Does anyone else have experience with this? I've found the instructions for fixing it and it seems easy enough but I feel like those may be famous last words as well. Any pointers and/or advice?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It's not covered under powertrain/emissions warranty?
That would be enough to make me pay them for their diagnostics time and put a delete tune on it instead of writing a blank check to pay for fixing it.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I thought they extended coverage on that to 100,000 miles but I might be wrong. I’d get them to double check on that. If they want you to pay for it out of pocket, I would delete the car honestly. I love my cruze, but the emissions system on these cars is massively prone to failures. The best decision you can make for the long term if you plan on keeping the car for a while, is to delete it. 

There was already a little info thrown out there in the other thread you posted in, but ill put it in here too. A delete basically removes the emissions system from the car. No more emissions sensors to fail, no more DEF to fill in the trunk, no more regens killing your fuel economy, no trips to the dealer due to a full dpf filter. It is basically a tune that you install in the car that de-activates the emissions equipment, and since the car will no longer go through the regen process (a period of time when the dpf fills up with soot and the car basically dumps extra fuel to super heat the dpf and burn the soot off), you will remove the dpf itself and install a downpipe in its place. 

There are are a few pros and cons. The pros:
- No more emissions sensors to worry about replacing
- Shuts off the EGR, which can cause no-start conditions when it clogs up
- No more DEF fill ups
- Better mileage due to having better flowing exhaust and no more regens
- Big increase in hp, torque, throttle response and general drivability

The cons:
- It isn’t incredibly cheap at around $1200, but is much cheaper than repeated emissions system repairs
- It can cause issues getting powertrain warranty coverage, but yours is just about over anyway
- If you live in a very cold climate, it will take the car longer to heat up in very cold conditions
- If your area requires diesel emissions testing, it may not pass. Most places don’t though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It should only cost you ~$600 regardless of how it acts in coming out. Anything more than that is pure gouging. 

That sensor is not covered by any kind of special coverage - I just replaced ours this past week.

That said - we had a NOx2 code for roughly two *years* before it became any kind of code that would cause the "Service Emissions" speed countdown, and I am still leaning towards the culprit of that being the Particulate sensor.

If you did choose to replace it yourself, it is about $190 on Rock Auto for the sensor. It's a bit of a pain in the ass to get the sensor module out, given how close it is to the fuel separator, and the sensor itself required a MAPP torch to even get it loose. If you do NOT currently have the speed countdown, then it should make the code go away, and you will be good. If you do have the speed countdown, the dealer will have run a repair verification procedure to clear that.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Delete! It turns a good car into an outstanding car.


----------



## A0390 (Feb 22, 2018)

Taxman said:


> It's not covered under powertrain/emissions warranty?
> That would be enough to make me pay them for their diagnostics time and put a delete tune on it instead of writing a blank check to pay for fixing it.


Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be covered. I'm waiting to hear back on a couple of quotes on getting a delete & tune... if that costs the same as just fixing a single sensor, it seems worth it to rid the car of the emissions system entirely.


----------



## A0390 (Feb 22, 2018)

justin13703 said:


> I thought they extended coverage on that to 100,000 miles but I might be wrong. I’d get them to double check on that. If they want you to pay for it out of pocket, I would delete the car honestly. I love my cruze, but the emissions system on these cars is massively prone to failures. The best decision you can make for the long term if you plan on keeping the car for a while, is to delete it.
> 
> There was already a little info thrown out there in the other thread you posted in, but ill put it in here too. A delete basically removes the emissions system from the car. No more emissions sensors to fail, no more DEF to fill in the trunk, no more regens killing your fuel economy, no trips to the dealer due to a full dpf filter. It is basically a tune that you install in the car that de-activates the emissions equipment, and since the car will no longer go through the regen process (a period of time when the dpf fills up with soot and the car basically dumps extra fuel to super heat the dpf and burn the soot off), you will remove the dpf itself and install a downpipe in its place.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pros & cons, that's a definite help. The last two times I've had a check engine light, it's been the emissions system and this is pretty well the last straw. I would like to keep this car for several more years, so I'm definitely leaning more toward the delete/tune route.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Have the Check Engine lights led to a Service Emissions System countdown? If not, it's very likely they never would.


----------



## A0390 (Feb 22, 2018)

MP81 said:


> It should only cost you ~$600 regardless of how it acts in coming out. Anything more than that is pure gouging.
> 
> That sensor is not covered by any kind of special coverage - I just replaced ours this past week.
> 
> ...


I had the feeling that they were trying to work my checkbook over. I don't have any kind of countdown going, just the check engine light for now - and even just that is driving me nuts!


----------



## A0390 (Feb 22, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Have the Check Engine lights led to a Service Emissions System countdown? If not, it's very likely they never would.


So far so good on that end, it's just the light thankfully. I hate lights being on on the dash, but I'm glad there's no countdown because I'm probably just going to run with it for a little bit.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

A0390 said:


> Hey all! New member here, so if I'm not posting this in the right place, please let me know.


Mods - Perhaps this thread could be moved under Gen 1 Diesel discussion? Seems to be getting good input so far, just a move for future reference...thanks.

@*A0390* good luck with your CEL, if any changes or you opt to take it in keep us posted. 

Welcome!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Mods - Perhaps this thread could be moved under Gen 1 Diesel discussion? Seems to be getting good input so far, just a move for future reference...thanks.


Done.


----------



## GearsandCorn (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm not sure if the threads are the same on the NOx sensor as the O2 sensors, but I've personally never had to replace a pipe for a stripped out bung. Tearing it off yes, but I really doubt they're gonna tear the bung off of the pipe. I've successfully retapped every stripped out bung I've run into. So that's absurd pricing IMO if it's just for NOx #2 replacement.


----------

